# 1920's? Mead Crusader



## Pure Bikes (Jun 23, 2014)

I found this locally on CL and was wondering if you guys and gals might be able to help me determine a date. I haven't gotten around to cleaning the parts or disassembly so I don't have any date codes. I would think it was from around 1915 to 1920's from pictures I have found. I am looking forward to cleaning it up and will post pics of the results! I especially like the slender crank arms and the little reflector on the seat spring. I assume the reflector was on the fender at one point but could be wrong. The bike was covered in thick green paint at one point but now it has turned to alligator skin


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2014)

Whoa! you could never recreate that paint job, I'd leave it as is.


----------



## chitown (Jun 23, 2014)

I think those dropouts make it a post 1919 frame. It may be a Shelby built frame from '21-'22

It looks the same as StinkySullivan's Mead.

I think a removal of the house paint is in order. There may be some original color underneath there. Depends on what your intentions are. Anyone else think that sprocket is a Davis/Sears style?

Cool bike and pull that crank to see if there are some markings.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 23, 2014)

Howdy Hoosier! I was wondering who got that bike. Did you get the other he had for sale too? Pretty good deal.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 23, 2014)

I think you got a great bike there.  I'll dig around for any info.  For now I'll say that the kickstand, grips and seat are all wrong on this bike.  Once you boil down what year or small year range, then you can accessorize more correctly.  Once again, cool bike.


~ Nick


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will pull the crank tonight and see if there are any markings. 



> Krautwaggen
> Howdy Hoosier! I was wondering who got that bike. Did you get the other he had for sale too? Pretty good deal.




Yes Krautwaggen I did pick up the other he had as well. It was way out in the middle of no where so I grabbed both. The streamliner is in bad shape but will go up for sale to recoup some cash. If you are close you are welcome to first dibs.


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jun 24, 2014)

Also, the wheels are 26" on this one. I thought all of these were 28" but the hubs look correct, so did someone re-lace the wheels at some point or were 26" wheels an option?


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jun 30, 2014)

I took the crank out tonight and it is marked "M24." I assume that means it was made in 1924? The crank at least anyway. Will the ND rear hub have any date codes?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 30, 2014)

I think it's safe to assume its a 1924 Crusader.  Mead could of used the M-24 crank for the next year or so if they had surplus.  Mead assembled bikes.  They didn't manufacture them, so all parts were outsourced.
There aren't markings to help date on the hub.  But that hub, model A, would be correct to a 1924.


~ Nick


----------

